# Morning sickness question



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I am very afraid of vomiting, and afraid to get pregnant when the time comes (my husband and I are planning to start having kids in 4 or 5 years). However, my mom and sister, and both of my grandmothers got through all their pregnancies without nausea or vomiting. My sister only vomited once, when she was in her 5th month, but due to a stomach virus she caught at work. I am also on the pill for years, the highest dose of hormone, and have never gotten nauseous or vomited from it. No side effects at all actually. What are my chances for developing morning sickness? If you do get it, how do you deal with it? Is it like when you vomit from a stomach flu, or not as bad? Anyone with the fear of vomiting had morning sickness or even ever been pregnant, and if so, how did you cope? Thanks!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I also was on the pill for years and never got sick and now that I'm early in my pregnancy I am really sick... I exercise and eat well.... I've no idea if its hereditary..my mother was also sick for 3 months. I just never know ...I wear acupressure (sea bands) on my wrists that help when I wear them to stop nauseau..otherwise I get used to throwing up at 4am. Not all women are the same so you may be lucky. I suppose you could say I was also afraid of throwing up before this (I almost never did)..now its just part of my day and I usually feel better after I throw up starngely enough. It seems to be lessening this week..so maybe I'm getting over it. There are lots of home remedies that were posted on my recent thread about morning sickness..including ginger and crackers that help..but don't eliminate it for me. The smell of corn chips or onions will set me off!I've also heard that the iron supplements can cause nausea...At least there will be a nice reward for all this soon







You may be lucky..I've had friends who never got sick and some who just got mild nausea with no vomiting.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Of course it was many years ago that I had my last child, but I do remember having a little morning sickness, but very slightly, and not all the time. It varies from person to person. You may not have any at all. The thing that helped me with that queasy feeling was to have something like dry crackers on hand to nibble , that seemed to settle my stomach. Hope that eases your mind a little,Jeanne


----------

